# Brian lara cricket 2005



## BONZI (Jan 28, 2005)

*www.codemasters.co.uk/games/?gameid=1584

Some discussions are going on in here

*community.codemasters.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=831d1520907ac74aa08e0b84bb2740d0&forumid=317

More details on that (posted from another DB)


```
Fact 1. There's eight different pitch types and even footmarks which change progressively; this can be used as a guide to put spin on the ball.
"We're photographing and recording pitches in each of the major countries to get pitch colours, bounce, grass etc all correct"

Fact 2. All round excellent gameplay: there's fully intuitive batting, bowling and fielding in the game, and each is as important as each other

Fact 3. Adding to the televisual style of presentation, Brian Lara International Cricket will also utilise cutting-edge broadcast devices, including Hawk-Eye - fully licensed from its creators, The Television Corporation (*www.hawkeyeinnovations.co.uk).

Fact 4. Brian Lara International Cricket unlockables include a classic squad of 20 with the greatest names from cricket history - WG Grace included.

Fact 5. If you want to get your skills up to international standards, there are Practice nets to get in shape.
The practise nets will be very in-depth though - you can get the bowler to bowl specific balls and so they bounce on a specific part of the wicket

Fact 6. In the Friendly match option, you can play a One Day International, Test Match, or Double Wicket game. More info on Double Wicket to follow in tomorrow's Fact of the Day!

Fact 7. Double Wicket cricket, included in the 'Friendly' section of the game, is a very accessible way to play BLIC2005 quickly, featuring two batsmen and two bowlers (so it works well as a two- or four-player game).

You choose which players you would like (a batsman and a bowler, or two all-rounders, would be good - at least one player handy with a bat and one with a ball) and then the amount of overs playable and how many penalty runs any wickets cost.

Then you play the game as usual. If the opposition get a wicket it just means that the batting side are docked runs (the penalty runs mentioned before).

After the set number of overs, the side that was previously bowling comes in and they play their overs at bat. Best score, after the penalty runs have been taken off, wins.

Fact 8. Choose 'One Day International' in the 'Friendly' section of the game and you can change the default number of overs (50) to create a 20:20 match instead.

Fact 9. To get you guessing, there will be multiple commentary teams featuring some of the biggest and recognisable names in cricket. Can't say who yet though!

Fact 10. There's over 800 players animations in the game, fully motion captured

Fact 11. There will be a four-player multiplayer game available (2v2), with the chance for each gamer to join or leave the game at any point.

Fact 12. There will be full use of the modern technology that's used in the cricket coverage on TV - more on this very soon, when I can say more - but I'm sure you can guess what innovations will be alongside Hawkeye to add to the 'TV-style' coverage.

Fact 13. The classic squad will contain 20 players - the greatest names in cricket and you can play against them!

Fact 14. Further to the classic section I was mentioning yesterday - in BLIC2005 you will also be able to replay classic matches, such as the first Ashes test from 1889.

Fact 15. I'll let you know on the full team run down on Monday, but to get you guessing over the weekend, the Classic squad includes 20 members of which 6 are English, 5 Australian, 5 from the West Indies, 2 from South Africa and 1 each from India and Pakistan.

Anyone care to guess on who they are? If anyone gets it right (unlikely I know but it's an honest offer), I'll send them a Codies game and goodie bag.

Please put your guesses on the thread linked below to keep it tidy on this this thread.

*community.codemasters.com/fo...&threadid=53811

Fact 16. There's six Game Modes: Friendly, Tournament, Challenge, Coaching, Custom, and The Pavillon. I've talked about Friendly already, so next I'll move on to talk about the Challenge mode.

Fact 17. Talking about game modes, 'Challenge', as mentioned on Monday, will have two major parts - the classic matches, and the Beat the All-Stars section.

Fact 18. In the Classic Match scenarios, part of the Challenge mode, we have initially gone for 10 classics.


Fact 19. Brian Lara Criket will have a plethora of well-known cricket sponsors - ad hoardings, teams, bats, balls and helmets will display that distinctive logo or touch to make the game experience even more immersive and encompassing.

Fact 20. Bit of strange one to throw into the fire, just to let you debate this: You don't not control your fielder when you're running for the ball. He'll do that automatically

Fact 21. In the 'Custom' section of the game you can create your own 'best of the best' from all the players in the game, both current and classic.


Fact 22 While there will be a speedometer after you have bowled of course to tell you the speed you bowled at, to control the speed while you bowl, you select the type of ball you want to bowl (using the controller buttons on PS2/Xbox, not sure on PC yet) and then the speed of the ball depends on your run-up, a what point you release the ball, the swing, if your bowler is 'finding his groove' (how bowlers come into and go out of form throughout a match) and the pitch conditions after the ball has left his hands.

Fact 23. The pitch point marker works differently to previous cricket games in that it is active throughout the run-up rather than being set before the bowler starts his run. This allows for late adjustments to the line and length you are bowling right up to the point when the ball is being released from the bowler's hand

Fact 24. The Customise menu of BLIC2005 will include a Player Editor, to edit existing players in the game.

Fact 25. Batting AND bowling can be controlled up until the 'last second' - just as in real life and just as it should be.

Fact 26. Key to the difference between top quality, average, and tailend batsmen in Brian Lara 2005 is in the foot movement range associated with each batsman type and the range of shots available to them. The better batsmen have much better foot movement, allowing them to play shots that tailenders would struggle with, and they also have many more shots available to them (as in real life).

Fact 27. Each player is accurately rated in all batting skill areas ... which affects their timing for each shot type. So as you can see there are a multitude of factors that effectively determine differences between the varying levels of batsman skill whilst playing the game - and we'll have them in the game.

Fact 28. There's no streakers and no pigeons in the game sadly

[url]www.planetcricket.net[/url]
```


Another one coming from EA SPORTS. Cricket 2006

Google it  and if you find something intresting plz post here


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 28, 2005)

cricket definately deserves a good game

all the game made by EA so far have been cr@P

each new version being a more bigger cr@p than the previous version

no graphics, no logical gameplay, no control 

damn!! nothing left in a sports title then

fingers crossed for these 2 games


----------



## sachinc (Jan 28, 2005)

*Codemasters*

It must be good if it is coming from codemasters.  The EA game is no good.  They should stick to FIFA.


----------



## DKant (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah! Even if it's half as good as the first BLC was (in relative terms), it will surely beat EA's version hollow! Waiting....


----------



## allindrome (Jan 28, 2005)

Cricket games do not cater to a large playing audience as is evident by the attitude of EA Sports.Even this release of BLC is coming after a gap of 6 years.Good thing that Codemasters are publishing this game,atleast it gives some value to the title excluding Brian Lara of course.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 28, 2005)

I simply can't wait for the game to be realeased....

It's the second best on my waiting list after GTA SanAndreas....

The facts have made me crazy !!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2005)

ive only ever liked 2 cricket games: cricket 97 frm EA coz it was so much fun 2 play....and BLC frm codemasters coz the graphix were good and the game was fun 2 play too...but recently, EA has been making bad cricket games...i dont know y the graphix look so artificial...they make the player models look so damn good in FIFA, NBA, NHL, NFL, etc...but when it comes 2 crocket, the players look like polygons....


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 29, 2005)

@ Nemi

not only that, besides even in cricket 2004 the spectators are in 2d

so when we hit some six/four we can clearly see ultra thin wafers in the form of crowds

one doesnt need to mention the crowd support, cheering, booing, gestures, fireworks, ribbons, effects and other such details in the game

if FIFA can have it consistently in their title so can CRICKET games

it absolutely sick and disgusting to see these EA guys making awesome other games and not even worth mentioning cricket games

atleast these guys can lend some of their game source code in some similar games like the crowds, grass. player details to different sports title

atleast they can do so to make  a game title  do a little justice to the original games


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice post  
BTW has this game been released?


----------



## BONZI (Jan 29, 2005)

> The first screenies r supposed to be released on 3rd feb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2005)

cant wait 2 get my hands on them.


----------



## BONZI (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes you're right only renderers 

I'll post it here 
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/LARA1.jpg 

*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/lara2.jpg 


*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/lara3.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 30, 2005)

EA  has ruined all the cricket games so far , the best i hav played is BLC by codemasters, new cric game frm codemasters.... this is what im waiting for   8) 



I HATE EA


----------



## lavan_joy (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah..I love B.Lara cricket99..Eagerly waiting for the new release...


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 31, 2005)

none of the cricket i played till date are good.

BTW EA is cool dude forgot nfs  and fifa oh i love dat game 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 3, 2005)

when is this game gonna release

summer 2005 kab hain bhai ??

hope i get the DVD version of this game coz i guess this game would have abt 2-3 cds considering the graphics in the game and the hype


----------



## djmykey (Feb 3, 2005)

I dont want to know how much it is costing, I want to know when am I gonna get it. 8)


----------



## quad master (Feb 3, 2005)

The screenshots look gr8 i am really waitng for this one to roll out.

I havent enjoyed a cricket game like the old Brian Lara Cricket PC version.
After that they did not update but now the wait is over it seems.

Off Topic related to OLD BLC PC Version.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Since BLC has come into picture please dont mind but i wanted to clarify
a doubt. A problem later started occuring whenever i use to play the 
old BLC after the Toss is done the game doesnt proceed further.
initially i used able to play the game but as time passed the game refused
to move after the Toss is taken place to start the match i m still not able
to find a solution to this problem.
How do i solve this problem . I even purched a new BLC99 copy again.
i thought there was a problem with the CD.I still love the old BLC can 
someone help me in my problem.

Guys please i hope you dont mind i know its off topic but since the discussion is on BLC i thought i would ask it here instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 3, 2005)

Well IMHO the graphics are not that *great* looking. Infact they look so similar to EA Cricket 2004! Are these genuine screenies? There is even no AA!


----------



## djmykey (Feb 4, 2005)

Indyan & quad master I also faced that problem in my cafe a long time ago   . I figured it out (I dunno abt Win XP) but in 98 it is the problem of missing sound driver. If the proper drivers r not installed this game doesnt run. The remaining apps on sound work perfectly but this 1 doesnt. Something wierd but true (my experience).


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2005)

wow the screens look gr8...better than the EA series....i hope the game lives upto its hype...its been a long time since some1 came out with a good cricket game....


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 5, 2005)

Indyan wrote:


> The first screenies r supposed to be released on 3rd feb.



Contradiction! I only doubted the genuiness of the screens that had people going crazy. You yourself mentioned that the genuine screenies will be relased on 3rd, yet the screenies in question have been posted on 2nd Feb!

As for the game being in alpha stage, so the graphics havent been polished. Take a look at the spectators stand...see anything? Yes, an ad for Duke! Look at the ball! Decals on it!! Pretty detailed alpha I must admit!

Now for the batsman's stance, models etc. If you would take a look at the screenies of Cricket 2002 and 2004, you will see how great the models look and how fluid their movements appear. Yet now dont we know how great the game turned out to be? The screenies are meant to create hype. They always dont turn out tobe the real thing.

Thats the reason I mentioned "IMHO". I think I am entitled to what I believe is good and bad, right? Thank you!

And just like you, I am looking forward to the title and hope it will not be such a torture for us to play with after what EA Cricket has done with us!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 5, 2005)

Nope, I am not saying that the pictures might have been photoshopped. Codemasters is a very established and respected game devloper and I would never believe that they would do any such thing. I am only being cautious in building up my excitement level for this game after burning my fingers with the EA game.


----------



## allindrome (Feb 5, 2005)

Ever wondered why all the Cricket games are never endorsed by the BCCI. I suppose it wouldn't cause the game developers much to get their product licenced by the BCCI to aid their sales in India, of course provided they can do something about the piracy part.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 5, 2005)

I guess the companies must have approached BCCI, but considering what a big money spinner the Cricket Control Board is, it surely must have demanded an unjustified sum for the rights.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 6, 2005)

Yup! And I pray that this game wont dissapoint us!


----------



## bharat_r (Feb 6, 2005)

*Ricky Ponting International Cricket*

It is going to be Ricky Ponting International Cricket in Australia & New Zealand.

*www.gamearena.com.au/gameres/1144/images/source/RickyPontingRender.jpg

*www.gamearena.com.au/gameres/1144/images/source/RP_fielder01.jpg

*{Edited Raaabo Please click on the links above to see the pictures, they were too large to be displayed here.}*


----------



## BONZI (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow some good infos  thx


----------



## sid311 (Feb 18, 2005)

Great Info....... waiting for it desperately.....


----------



## neerajvohra (Feb 19, 2005)

I love brain lara cricket 
than ea sports
nice info mate


----------



## sid311 (Feb 19, 2005)

btw when is it expected in india....


----------



## BONZI (Mar 4, 2005)

> Fact 44. There are 16 players per squad, meaning about 300 players in the game.



I think there is some confusions regarding this I think rubbergenius wasnt quite sure about it. 16 is too less


----------



## sid311 (Mar 7, 2005)

great work indyan.....


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 7, 2005)

Great info Indyan.


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Mar 8, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> ....EA guys making awesome games....


That is yet to happen. All their games, including FIFA are actually quite pathetic. Pro Evolution Soccer is so much superior to FIFA games. The only good thing about EA's sports games is their license.


----------



## BONZI (Mar 16, 2005)

More screenies 



*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews-Larabatting01a.jpg

*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews-Larabatting03a.jpg

*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_Aus_v_Pak03.jpg

*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_Aus_v_Pak03a.jpg

*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_Aus_v_Pak04a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_Eng_v_Zim01a.jpg

*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_Eng_v_Zim03a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_Fielding_grid01a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_WI_v_SA01a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_WI_v_SA02a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_WI_v_SA37a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_WI_v_SAb02a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_WI_v_SAb03a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_WI_v_SAb10a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_WI_v_SAb14a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_WI_v_SAb19a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_WI_v_SAb27a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_WI_v_SAb33a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_Zim_v_Eng03a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_Zim_v_Eng08a.jpg
*www.geocities.com/palappuram1/pix/ICCNews_loading_screens01a.jpg


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 16, 2005)

@abhijeet don tell EA has only gud liscensin.. i think ull b knowin NFS series is from EA.. SIMS is from EA... you cant blame them for a few bad games..


----------



## DKant (Mar 22, 2005)

Not bad _at_ all! Whups EA Cricket's a$$ bigtime at least on the gfx front, for now!  The Official ICC license adds to the anticipation. 

BTW, the Shoaib Akhtar looks more like Saqlain or some1.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 22, 2005)

that guy in paki dress dosent look as shohaib akhtar to me. btw whoever he is ,sure looks funny


----------



## DKant (Mar 23, 2005)

Yea. Like the ball's looking really tempting to him or sumthin'.  lolz. But it still looks _waay_ better than the stuff in EA Cricket (any version).


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2005)

hell yeah!!! its lookin awesome...i just hope and pray that the gameplay is also good.... *prays*

i loved the last BLC...it had good graphics and gr8 gameplay...they r sayin summer 2005...any1 know a fixed date yet???


----------



## BONZI (Mar 25, 2005)

When is summer there???


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2005)

summer begins may/june


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 12, 2005)

*More screenshots of BLIC*
Visit *www.blconline.net for updates.

Click on the images for bigger view.

*www.planetcricket.net/files/blic/pcss1s.jpg*www.planetcricket.net/files/blic/pcss2s.jpg*www.planetcricket.net/files/blic/pcss3s.jpg
*www.planetcricket.net/files/blic/pcss4s.jpg*www.planetcricket.net/files/blic/pcss5s.jpg*www.planetcricket.net/files/blic/pcss6s.jpg
*www.planetcricket.net/files/blic/pcss7s.jpg*www.planetcricket.net/files/blic/pcss8s.jpg*www.planetcricket.net/files/blic/pcss9s.jpg
*www.planetcricket.net/files/blic/pcss10s.jpg*www.planetcricket.net/files/blic/pcss11s.jpg


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 12, 2005)

Crouds,trees,etc looks better than in EA's Cricket 2005.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 12, 2005)

Ya, but it will all boil down to one thing...how good the gameplay is. Lets see who scores on that.


----------



## DKant (Apr 14, 2005)

Things is, it's looking consistent. In EA otoh, somethings look ultra-pretty while others look like they've come straight out of their sleeping bags.  It's incomplete.  And of coz I'm confident that the gameplay here will be a k times better than Ckt 2k5.


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Apr 18, 2005)

great game, but which month is it due to relase??? or has it released already.


----------



## bharat_r (May 14, 2005)

*Screenshots & video*

Codemasters have released a teaser vedio.

I saw the 7.5MB vedio from the codemaster's site.
Graphics looks very good.It is smooth and not robotic as in Cricket 2004.The music sounds like the BBC cricket theme.
On the whole the game looks very promising.

See the video in codemasters site or here 

New screenshots are avaliable here


----------



## Tux (May 14, 2005)

Screenshots look amazing, Release it soon.
Would it demand a high pc conf


----------



## BONZI (May 14, 2005)

This was the newsletter send by codemasters

```
Just released - the first video from the forthcoming summer smash that is Brian Lara International Cricket 2005! 


Featuring the excellent commentary of David Gower, there are also glorious action replays of boundaries being hit, batting milestones being reached, aggression between batsman and bowler, wickets falling, even the stump-cam blacking out when ball hits the stumps!

Watch the video now via the Codemasters videobox or download a high quality mpeg, avi or quicktime version:

[url]www.codemasters.co.uk/videobox[/url]
[url]www.codemasters.co.uk/downloads[/url] 

And that's not all...also released is an excellent set of screenshots featuring the amazing Hawkeye innovation in action!

A key innovation is the incorporation Hawk-Eye, the cutting-edge sports tracking and analysis graphics system, as used by Channel 4 and Sky Sports in their televised cricket coverage. Brian Lara International Cricket will be the first video game to make use of Hawk-Eye, incorporated into the game under license from its creators, Hawk-Eye Innovations Ltd ([url]www.hawkeyeinnovations.co.uk)[/url].

As the game that gives everyone the chance to be the best in international cricket, Brian Lara International Cricket will hit you for six this July when it’s published by Codemasters for PlayStation 2, Xbox and PC.

Prepare to don your cricket whites with the new video now available online at: [url]www.codemasters.co.uk/brianlara[/url]
```


----------



## Tux (May 14, 2005)

Thanks BONZI
Cant wait to get my hands on it


----------



## tarey_g (May 14, 2005)

@bonzi , the links didn work for me


----------



## BONZI (May 15, 2005)

Oh I didnt download the it. I just cant afford to with my dial up but I think it is taking me to right places. This news letter was send on 12th so I think it should work. What about others did it work?


----------



## BONZI (May 15, 2005)

Yes, it is working.

try this *www.codemasters.co.uk/downloads/index.php?downloadid=18370&territory=EnglishUK

You need to register.

Or try your luck here 
ftp://downloads.codemasters.com/video/blic-teaser-qt.zip 

Its a PS2 quicktime movie


----------



## tarey_g (May 15, 2005)

thx @ bonzi

btw me too on dial up


----------



## kiran_k (May 17, 2005)

Guys dont be so critical abt EA, jus luk at the sys requirements that cric2k4 had, and all the good stuffs like confidence, custom player creation, etc etc.. having such decent grafix on such low end sys req, is great.


----------



## escape7 (May 17, 2005)

kiran_k said:
			
		

> Guys dont be so critical abt EA, jus luk at the sys requirements that cric2k4 had, and all the good stuffs like confidence, custom player creation, etc etc.. having such decent grafix on such low end sys req, is great.



u said it! ........... it even ran on my dear old PC


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 1, 2005)

BLC 2005 releasing on 21 July 2005.

 Minimum Requirements
- Windows 98SE/ME/XP/2000
- DirectX 9.0c
- Pentium III or Athlon at 1GHz
- 256mb RAM
- Supported Graphics card
- DirectX 9 Compatible Sound Card
- 2x DVD-ROM Drive
- 4.4Gb Hard Drive Space


Recommended Requirements
- Windows XP/2000
- DirectX 9.0c
- Pentium 4 at 2GHz or AthlonXP 2000+
- 512Mb RAM
- Graphics Card: GeForce FX 5xxx or Radeon 9xxx
- DirectX 9 Compatible Sound Card

Supported Graphics cards
- ATi Radeon 7200, 7500, 8500/LE, 9000, 9100, 9200, 9500, 9600 SE/Pro/XT, 9700Pro, 9800 Pro/XT, X700, X800, X850
- nVidia GeForce 2 MX/GTS/Ultra, GeForce 3/Ti200/Ti500, GeForce4 MX420/MX440, GeForce4 Ti4200/Ti4600, GeForce FX5200, FX5600 XT/Ultra, FX5700, FX5800, FX5900, FX5950, GeForce 6800GT.

Other Requirements
Not compatible with all integrated sound/graphics solutions (inc. Laptops)


----------

